# Running Plan for 12 month V



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Darwin is just about to turn 12 months and I have been waiting for this day to start him on my daily run. I will most likely be waiting until he is a little older to really get him going, but I wanted to see what everyone's opinions were for building up his daily millage. 

I run 5 miles every morning at about a 7 minute mile pace and it is almost all on pavement since I live in Boston. The breeder and vet both said between 12 to 18 months is when I should start bringing him with me so I am going to split the difference and get him gong in May at 14 months. 

He is super active, at least an hour if not two hours of off-leash play every day and long 5-8 mile hikes on the weekends. This is all on grass or trails where he can pace himself, but that means full bore running circles around us.

I guess my question is how to start him on runs with me. I don't want to just start him at 5 miles every day, but am unsure if I should start at 1 mile every other day or what. 

What do my fellow runners think? How did you all start your dogs out and build them up to the perfect running partners they are today?

Thanks in advance!

K


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is a good article and some other ones about running with your dog.
Our breeder said the same thing, don't run him any long distance (ie as a running partner until they are at least 18 months)
Good luck.
http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-527--13603-0,00.html


----------



## Zee1978 (Feb 24, 2011)

You all very nice owners
God Bless You!

Zoltan


----------

